
AWS OpenVPN Endpoint Script - Ttlequals0
https://github.com/ttlequals0/autovpn
======
teknologist
I've been playing with this lately:

[https://github.com/jlund/streisand](https://github.com/jlund/streisand)

It's essentially a set of Ansible scripts that will install a set of VPN
daemons on your cloud instance* , such as OpenVPN, Stunnel, OpenConnect,
L2TP/IPsec, Shadowsocks, and more. Seems to be running well so far.

* supported providers are Amazon EC2, DigitalOcean, Google Compute Engine, Linode and Rackspace.

------
ljoshua
I also like the Tinfoil Security VPN setup, which does it for you fairly
automagically using DO:

[https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/vpn/new](https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/vpn/new)

------
andy_ppp
Funny this should appear; I just (literally connected for 16m 27s) ended up
using this today to create something similar on digital ocean... The Starbucks
wifi has a mind of it's own.

[https://github.com/hwdsl2/setup-ipsec-vpn](https://github.com/hwdsl2/setup-
ipsec-vpn)

Recommended.

------
neximo64
I've played around with a couple of ways to get into AWS machines, Zerotier
seems the easiest hands down

~~~
mdekkers
Zerotier looks great, and affordable. Do you use this in production? any
drawbacks?

~~~
neximo64
Its free and open source as far as i know (you mentioned affordable). The
drawbacks i've had so far are on bad routers (double NATs) where it gets a bit
sticky with connecting, otherwise all quite good, one of the best pieces of
software i've ever used.

If the configuration when connecting behind a NAT on a badly configured router
i've never really had a bad experience with ZT. I use it to connect into my
AWS VPC then connect to anything I need to as if it were local.

------
phasecode
What advantage does this have over the OpenVPN Access Server on the AWS
Marketplace? It does everything except attach the EIP at the end.

~~~
Ttlequals0
The goal for this was a dynamic approach to create and destroy endpoints on
the fly. The OpenVPN Access Sever is typically for a more permanent
deployment.

